# 2019/20 Never Summer Sneak Peek



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

I may have missed it, but what does the Recluse carbon do? 

BTW, still love my Chairman!
danm


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

So doing away with the West and moving forward with the "West Bound?" I assume.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

danm said:


> I may have missed it, but what does the Recluse carbon do?
> 
> BTW, still love my Chairman!
> danm[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Is that the Peacemaker to the left of Funslinger?


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

This may be the year I finally get a funslinger. Thanks for the sneak peak, I love em.


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking sweet. The teeth on the Big Gun look awesome. Are all Shaper series boards moving away from the black/white base this year?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

@Daniel Walton

here ya go. The 2019/2020 Maverix







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

kirbster said:


> Looking sweet. The teeth on the Big Gun look awesome. Are all Shaper series boards moving away from the black/white base this year?


Glad you like. I think it's my favorite Big Gun to date. Yes, all Shaper Series are moving away from black and white base. And most like Big Gun will have sidewalls to match the base color.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm seeing a lot of the Maverix out on the hill this season.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> Is that the Peacemaker to the left of Funslinger?


No, it's a new freestyle board called the Dipstick. I'll post pics of Peacemaker tomorrow.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

The Chairman said:


> No, it's a new freestyle board called the Dipstick. I'll post pics of Peacemaker tomorrow.


New board in addition to the Westbound? You, sir, are holding out on us. Lol


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Unless I'm missing something (like my brain), none of them look like a Heritage.


----------



## Daniel Walton (Jan 12, 2019)

Best looking maverix yet. I’m liking the chairman a lot too.


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

The Chairman said:


> Glad you like. I think it's my favorite Big Gun to date. Yes, all Shaper Series are moving away from black and white base. And most like Big Gun will have sidewalls to match the base color.


Awesome Vince. I loved the colored sideways. The SLR with the green base and the green side walls was one of my favs.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

The Chairman said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Recluse Carbon on West Bound and Lady West
> 
> ...


New graphic designer. It's time.

Just constructive feedback, but go back to simple top sheets with snow glo bases on the park / all mountain line. 

Also, bring back Proto version 1.0 model, and NS Heritage.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Nolefan2011 said:


> New graphic designer. It's time.
> 
> Just constructive feedback, but go back to simple top sheets with snow glo bases on the park / all mountain line.
> 
> Also, bring back Proto version 1.0 model, and NS Heritage.


Heritage is back. I just bought a new one.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


The Chairman said:


> No, it's a new freestyle board called the Dipstick. I'll post pics of Peacemaker tomorrow.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


Donutz said:


> Unless I'm missing something (like my brain), none of them look like a Heritage.


2019/20 Heritage


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Any pics of the West or is NS just rolling with the WestBound?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

MJP said:


> Any pics of the West or is NS just rolling with the WestBound?


The West Bound is the replacement for the West.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

The Chairman said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 2019/20 Heritage


Late to the party. Loving the Heritage and the Warthog Big Gun.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Need to bring back that 25 design or similar as a core board.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Need to bring back that 25 design or similar as a core board.


I'll mention it. With the bat tail that I had on the 25 split.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

The Chairman said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 2019/20 Heritage


Same specs and camber as da 18/19?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The Chairman said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 2019/20 Heritage



My 2018 Heritage doesn't feel _quite_ the same as my 2010. It's a little less battleship-y, but a little more responsive. It is, however, far and away my favorite board, after only a week of riding.


The 2010 is, I think, starting to give out. I may have to get one of these next year for riding the local mountains.


That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Donutz said:


> My 2018 Heritage doesn't feel _quite_ the same as my 2010. It's a little less battleship-y, but a little more responsive. It is, however, far and away my favorite board, after only a week of riding.
> 
> 
> The 2010 is, I think, starting to give out. I may have to get one of these next year for riding the local mountains.
> ...


Was trying to figure out a way to get one this year...............but.......the top sheet on next years.....me likey moar............


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

The Chairman said:


> I'll mention it. With the bat tail that I had on the 25 split.


Absolutely with the bat tail. That was badass. 

What would you consider closest to a 25 in the current or next years lineup? I was guessing a Maverix but that was before you announced the Westbound.


----------



## Lutsen79 (Mar 20, 2017)

The Chairman said:


> I'll mention it. With the bat tail that I had on the 25 split.


Add me to the list of people that want you to bring back the 25. Please take my money.


----------



## Stavros (Sep 13, 2015)

The Chairman said:


> The West Bound is the replacement for the West.







i aggree with a taper tail on the west but i think the ripsaw profile is more suitable for the mild freeride character of the board

more and more boards on neversummer line has shaper profile and we have less options for ripsaw profile.

you need to keep boards with ripsaw profile in your line to have more "aggressive" options for more advanced riders 0

shaper is good but we need ripsaw too


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Never Summer - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## Daniel Walton (Jan 12, 2019)

What size would you recommend for the east? I’m 5’10 185. Do you think I should go 57 or 61?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Same specs and camber as da 18/19?


Yep, Original Rocker Camber and same specs. We did add a "Drag Free" wider board. A 164 with 28.5 waist width.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Oh man, that new Swift graphic is awesome.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Daniel Walton said:


> What size would you recommend for the east? I’m 5’10 185. Do you think I should go 57 or 61?


Hey Daniel,

I would say the 157 would be a good size for you. The East has massive effective edge (the 157 has the effective edge of a 165 Chairman!)







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Oh man, that new Swift graphic is awesome.


Thanks! One of my favorite Swift graphics yet and on one of my favorite shred sleds of all time.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

The Chairman said:


> Thanks! One of my favorite Swift graphics yet and on one of my favorite shred sleds of all time.


Yea, I just bought my 2017 Swift and I love it. I will admit I really didn't like the 2018 graphics so I'm happy to see the graphics this year! My friend was a hardcore camber guy and shitting on non camber profiles, but I promised him that hybrid profiles are pretty sweet. He tried the Swift, and now he is set on a NS Shaper Twin, esp after seeing Chris Corning :grin:


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

The Chairman said:


> danm said:
> 
> 
> > I may have missed it, but what does the Recluse carbon do?
> ...


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

So I picked up Shaper Twin hoping it'd replace my Proto TT and 25 (Which hasn't even seen snow yet) as a one board do everything solution......yeah, not gonna happen. Don't get my wrong, the ST is fun, floats better in pow than the TT, but it just feels much different with that profile on the back foot. Handful of times ass end would scatter out if I had too much pressure on front of the board. Like my Proto TT profile better. Would like one board to do it all, but now the West has gone fusion as well, may just stick with what I got and get rid of the ST. Fun board though, just not as fun as my TT.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Any chance there might be some east coast demo days added and they might have next years boards. I was thinking about getting next years Yes Optimistic 161. I rode the 157 and liked it but prefer boards a bit bigger. The East looks really tempting though. I have ridden the 164 and 165x Chairman and like both, the 165x more than the 164 but I they are a bit to similar to some other boards I have. The East being basically a BX board is something I don't have and would love to check out.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

The Chairman said:


> Yep, Original Rocker Camber and same specs. We did add a "Drag Free" wider board. A 164 with 28.5 waist width.


Seriously? 285? That sounds too good to be true. The only problem is having to wait for it until next season.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

The Chairman said:


> Yep, Original Rocker Camber and same specs. We did add a "Drag Free" wider board. A 164 with 28.5 waist width.


Is the 285's variable sidecut comparable to the narrow Heritage? Any pics of the deck?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Paxford said:


> The Chairman said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, Original Rocker Camber and same specs. We did add a "Drag Free" wider board. A 164 with 28.5 waist width.
> ...


It's in the catalog that was posted in this thread.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Found it, thanks Taco.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

The Chairman said:


> Hey Daniel,
> 
> I would say the 157 would be a good size for you. The East has massive effective edge (the 157 has the effective edge of a 165 Chairman!)
> 
> ...



Looks like a throwback to my old 20th anniversary addition of the Raptor.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Good timing on that East board. I could be moving back east as early as this summer. I'm just about ready to throw in the towel on CO.


----------



## JimmyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Need to bring back that 25 design or similar as a core board.


I'll second that. My favorite NS board.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

JimmyJim said:


> I'll second that. My favorite NS board.


I'll mention that.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Good timing on that East board. I could be moving back east as early as this summer. I'm just about ready to throw in the towel on CO.


:crying: Colorado and all of us here at NS would miss ya.


----------



## Daniel Walton (Jan 12, 2019)

Can the demo guys bring a east to the demo day at Loveland in April?


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Good timing on that East board. I could be moving back east as early as this summer. I'm just about ready to throw in the towel on CO.


We will make a Pats fan of you yet.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Psi-Man said:


> We will make a Pats fan of you yet.


Yeah... that's not gonna happen. It'll be back to Panthers territory for me. Been a fun 12 years in CO, but it's time to go.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah... that's not gonna happen. It'll be back to Panthers territory for me. Been a fun 12 years in CO, but it's time to go.


Brady gives free handies to all new fans.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Brady gives free handies to all new fans.


If he's willing to sub in his wife I may be willing to reconsider my position. :grin:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> If he's willing to sub in his wife I may be willing to reconsider my position. :grin:


His hands are softer.


----------

